# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Lesser Bee Clutch Cam - Going live

## janeothejungle

So I think I have the channel and the methodology worked out, ergo the live egg cam will be on-air starting tomorrow afternoon (the 18th) when I dig them out of the vermi. Predicted pip date is the 23rd.


The pairing was spider x lesser and there is a poll on my website if you want to guess at what might emerge (please don't say 5 norms). Hopefully this will be an interesting experiment if people get into it.


The Ustream channel
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/lesser...ll-python-eggs


The website (which also has a live cam link)
http://www.centralvalleypythons.com/


Cheers,
Kat

PS I had no idea if it is alright to embed a live feed link here, so I didn't. However, I'd be happy to if it's alright with the mods.

----------

Aaron Ward (11-18-2008),_Alice_ (11-23-2008),_filly77_ (11-22-2008),KYSHA (11-20-2008),_Laooda_ (11-17-2008),_OhBalls_ (11-22-2008),_Seneschal_ (11-17-2008)

----------


## Laooda

Great stuff Kat!   :Very Happy:   Can't wait to watch!   :PC:

----------


## anendeloflorien

Sweet! 


*Bookmarked and ready to ROCK!* I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you get 3 lesser bees, 1 spider and 1 lesser..... I hope I'm right lol GOOD LUCK KAT!

EDIT: BTW that is one absolutely gorgeous spider! Where did you get her from?

----------


## Peter Williams

oh sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet this will be like that live clutch mxrider had last year!

----------


## janeothejungle

It's a go. Cam should be up and running. BTW, the channel host has given me some issues with connecting so if it goes down, I will reconnect post haste. I may need a day or 2 to see how the connection goes.

 Now you can all suffer the 'hurry up and wait' mentality that I am..... I most likely will shut it down around 10pm for the first 3 nights, back up at 7am, just to let my poor laptop cool down. There is an awful lot of squiggling going on in those eggs, so I have a feeling they will be out on schedule.....

BB ---> stands for buddha belly, due to the very large yolk sac seen on this one. 

 I may be willing to part with some schwag (t-shirts, etc) if someone were to correctly predict the first one out of the egg and what morph he/she might be............  :Wink:  

Hint: the alphabetic labels have nothing to do with it.

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## anendeloflorien

Sweet Kat! I've actually got a couple of the girls and guys here at work watching your cam. They all want to see what it really looks like when a snake hatches  :Very Happy: . 

I'm gunning for a male lesser bee to be the first one out. I just know that one that's wriggling all the time is a lesser bee and *he's* definitely going to be a feisty one! 

Good luck girl!

----------


## NickMyers03

AWESOME...i hope that the lesser bee or the lessers in the clutch look like whoops!!!

----------


## janeothejungle

I just realized what the tag on the egg tub said.... seems almost serendipitous.
 :sploosh: 





Thanks for the good wishes! Nick, no chance it's a different line altogether, but perhaps something new and interesting since the spider is nice and clean....


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## filly77

first one out will be a female lesser second one will be a male lesser bee!! and the rest will be mine  :Very Happy:  heehe




PS
Im still sticking to my original guess.. 2 lesser bees from this clutch!

----------


## West Coast Jungle

I think I am challenged? I cannot see a cam? :Tears:

----------


## Laooda

Hahaha!!!  This is TORTURE!

I finally caught it on air... Raul, did it load a advertisement first when you went to the link?

----------


## janeothejungle

You're not challenged, I'm shutting it down at night for the first few nights just to let the laptop cool off (not to mention, I didn't want to leave a light on in the 'bator, so it's a pretty dark screen at night)  :Wink: 

Cam is up and going 7am -8pm (CAli time) at the moment. I'll keep it on 24/7 when the target date approaches.....

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## skaplan86

I just wanted to say hi Kat...

I'm a student at fresno state and judging by your website your not too far away from me... Your cam's are cool even if they are just eggs sitting there right now... 

Sam

----------


## Ranegyr

Great, my anniversary is this weekend and there is no way i am getting permission to stay glued to the computer.  Can you hold off till Monday morning?  i'll be at work so i can watch non-stop.  

Oh

 :Snake:  :Snake:  spidies
 :Snake:  :Snake:  lessers
 :Snake:  norm

----------


## Emilio

Very cool Kat good luck I hope you get all lesserbee's.

----------


## Laooda

Awww!  BB is really starting to cave in!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Morphie

I just caught some candling action, and then some dogs and now... 

where did everybody go?

----------


## xanaxez

TURNNNNNNNNNN it on they're due to pip tommorow lmao

----------


## Peter Williams

Nice, shes candling them right now!!!

----------


## janeothejungle

> Great, my anniversary is this weekend and there is no way i am getting permission to stay glued to the computer.  Can you hold off till Monday morning?  i'll be at work so i can watch non-stop.  
> 
> Oh
> 
>  spidies
>  lessers
>  norm


Yeah, sure. I'll ask the little buggers to just chill out for a little longer, I'm sure they will be happy to oblige since it's a big scary world out here.  :sploosh:  Either way, it's quite likely that even if they pip on the predicted day, they will still be sitting in the eggs metabolizing on monday morning.

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## sg1trogdor

I say the first one out will be a male lesserbee at 70g.  I hope they are all lesser bees for you Kat.  As for odds I say 3 lesser bees 1 spider and 1 norm.

----------


## anendeloflorien

Is that a slit I see Kat? That's the lesserbee male making a break for it!

----------


## filly77

:Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  :Pepsi:  :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  :Popcorn: 

I hope I dont miss them pipping

----------


## janeothejungle

The eggs have softened dramatically in the last 24 hours, shouldn't be too much longer. I'm entering the pacing stage where I have to make myself leave the house on errands to avoid peering in at them every 5 minutes......

C'mon already, diminutive squamates!!


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## xanaxez

lmao i know the feeling, they arent even mine and im looking on the mainstream every 10 to 15 mins hoping i catch one pipping lol

----------


## what_stanger?

awesome!

----------


## Royal Morphz

oh Kat i see lesser bees in your near future im so excited for you

----------


## janeothejungle

I'm in the grip of an ECD attack. I may start hyperventilating if they aren't out by tomorrow.  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

*goes off to write 'though shalt not cut' 100 times.


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## filly77

is it my computer or does it need to be refreshed every so often?

i have it on full screen as im on the couch watching a movie and decided i'd get up and check. i refreshed it and then i seen the eggs had even been moved to different positions. 

I'll be so upset if I miss it!! Especially since im leaving the puter on these babies lol

ooo i see ur hand LOL

----------


## filly77

anything? anything? anything? is there any evidence of lil slices starting yet?

Oh i wish i could see this in person lol

----------


## janeothejungle

Nope, no slices. Poor little BB is starting to look like a pancake, though and I'm seriously tempted to open a window for him and give him some space......


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## filly77

yeah he might like a little extra space (evil grin) hehehehe

----------


## jknudson

> Nope, no slices. Poor little BB is starting to look like a pancake, though and I'm seriously tempted to open a window for him and give him some space......
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


Do it!  :Good Job:  :Very Happy:

----------


## filly77

wait!!!!!!!! where'd it go? lol

i thought it was going to be 24 hrs last last few of days?  :Tears:

----------


## janeothejungle

Sorry bout that, trying to swap over to a direct link instead of wireless to help eliminate the time delay. Also trying to get some wigglin out of BB since s/he hasn't moved in a few hours. It's looking like a skylight is in the immediate future for the pancake.

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## janeothejungle

> Do it!


You are such a bad influence.  :Wink: 



Cheers,
Kat

----------


## filly77

ohhhh ok gotcha! i was very distraught lol.. Ive been here all day like lurch or leaving the puter on it all day/night :ROFL: 

im so excited for you! I sure hope you get your lesserbee. They are one of my fave morphs.

Lil' Miss/Mr Pancake definitely needs a big purdy window  :Smile:

----------


## janeothejungle

So I caved in and gave the pancake a window and immediately after, the neighbor on the left peeks out...... classic.


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## Beardedragon

I see heads! Sorry Kat, this is the second time ive looked in :Embarassed:  But im super glad to see faces right away! Can you tell anything yet?

----------


## Ranegyr

Push, Push little guys!  My two year old laughs and yells "nake" everytime she sees D move his head.  Of course my girlfriend is rolling her eyes at us for being glued to the computer.  I am so excited for you.  I think D is gonna jump out any minute.

----------


## Laooda

MAN!  What did I miss????   :Surprised:   I see lil' holes!   :Dancin' Banana: 


Awwwwww!!!!!! I see a NOSE!

----------


## janeothejungle

> Can you tell anything yet?


So far sounds like schmessers.....

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## what_stanger?

I see a head moving around!
I saw him/her yawn!

really cool.

----------


## TMoore

That little guy on the left is really trying to get out.  Its hard to tell if its a normal or a lesser.  I have my fingers crossed for a lesser.  Good luck! :Good Job:

----------


## OhBalls

I am _supposed_ to be writing but I cannot look away.  LOL

awww a yawn!  How cute.   :Very Happy:

----------


## anendeloflorien

So who's the little guy with the head poking out on the left? Lesser or normal? I can't really tell lol

Lookin Good KAT!

----------


## filly77

awwwwwww he/she is just hangin out hehehe congrats on these 2 lil cuties!!! cant wait to see what the others will be  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

I cant wait til i get eggs  :Smile:

----------


## janeothejungle

On the left is a chubby lesser, on the far right is a spidey. Jury is still out on the rest.


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## Alice

Boy, that one on the left sure is active right now . . .  :Smile: 

Come on out!

----------


## RichardA

That is freaking cool!

----------


## LGL

That Lesser was yawning up a storm a second ago. He's an active little guy!

----------


## janeothejungle

Contemplating doing a hatchet job on the last 2.......

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Contemplating doing a hatchet job on the last 2.......
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


Do iiit.

----------


## Midwest Morphs

The one on the left is just sitting there staring at the camera, probably laughing wondering how long these people are going to stare at him

----------


## janeothejungle

It's the giant mongoose eye. They will probably be scarred for life.....

 :sploosh: 


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## wolfy-hound

He's climbing out!!!!!

----------


## Midwest Morphs

He is making a run for it

----------


## OhBalls

I caught the little guy yawning again  :Smile: 



Can't wait to see 'em all out of the egg!

----------


## rbchesapeakeball

Kat,

I wish you luck on a lesser bee, this is cool, I've been checking every time I'm on the computer.

Rich

----------


## tweets_4611

Ah! I'm dying inside!  :Razz:   I still don't have internet at my place, so I can't watch yet! I was hoping to have my computer up and running by the time these little guys hatched! What a bummer...

----------


## wolfy-hound

Did you cut another egg, or did I just miss the slitting of it by the baby?

----------


## TooManyToys

Looks like the first one out is a normal?

----------


## OhBalls

Yea!  The lesser is out!

----------


## janeothejungle

The first lesser is out (the cam is dark because it's night and I have a very faint light on). There are also 2 more spider heads and another lesser (BB). Which leaves one undecided. I'll post pics in the BP forum of the first girl out.... 

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## Laooda

I see someone kinda out!   :Very Happy:   That must be BB...

----------


## janeothejungle

Yep. Looks like final tally will be 2 lessers, 3 spiders.  Struck out on the Bee. Ah well, that just means I'm due next time, eh?

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## OhBalls

Glad the cam is back up!  :Smile:   I was starting to have DT's  :Very Happy: 

Congrats on the babies...good luck with them next year!

----------


## TooManyToys

> Yep. Looks like final tally will be 2 lessers, 3 spiders.  Struck out on the Bee. Ah well, that just means I'm due next time, eh?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


Exactly, a very nice clutch though  :Very Happy:

----------


## filly77

> Yep. Looks like final tally will be 2 lessers, 3 spiders.  Struck out on the Bee. Ah well, that just means I'm due next time, eh?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


well that sucks but at least all of them went full term and they are healthy  :Smile:  Next year should bring better luck for you. 

Thanks for putting your cam up for all of us to see, it was an awesome  experience.

----------


## Laooda

Someone is on the move!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## nelson77321

> Someone is on the move!!!


looks like another lesser merging. almost fully out.

----------

